# anyone know how to play .ogm???



## 1/2life4ever (Apr 5, 2005)

i dowloaded some videos that are ogm format and the only thing that will play it is mpc but it has no sound. Please help


----------



## wildthing202 (Jun 10, 2005)

1/2life4ever said:


> i dowloaded some videos that are ogm format and the only thing that will play it is mpc but it has no sound. Please help


http://sourceforge.net/projects/guliverkli/

download Media player classic


----------



## 1/2life4ever (Apr 5, 2005)

ok did that and this is the error it give me

Stream 1

Media Type 0:
--------------------------
AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {8D2FD10B-5841-4A6B-8905-588FEC1ADED9}
formattype: Unknown GUID Name {B36E107F-A938-4387-93C7-55E966757473}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 8192
cbFormat: 3951


Media Type 1:
--------------------------
AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {CDDCA2D5-6D75-4F98-840E-737BEDD5C63B}
formattype: Unknown GUID Name {6BDDFA7E-9F22-46A9-AB5E-884EFF294D9F}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 8192
cbFormat: 24

so then i click close and it start playing but there is no audio. Any ideas???


----------



## wildthing202 (Jun 10, 2005)

1/2life4ever said:


> ok did that and this is the error it give me
> 
> Stream 1
> 
> ...


Try this site it has more details
http://ld-anime.subforge.net/guide/ogm-en.php


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

JetAudio supports .ogm (Ogg Media) files:

www.jetaudio.com


----------

